# My Collection - Year 1



## Green Eyes (Aug 30, 2005)

I have been collecting MAC for about a year...here is the inventory

Eye Shadows:
Aquadisiac
Beauty Marked
Club
Concrete
Coppering 
Cranberry
D'Bohemia
Fade
Felt Blue
Femme Noir
Freshwater
Green Smoke
Haux
Humid
Juiced
Melton Mauve
Motif
Nehru
Orb
Paradisco
Parfait Armour
Pink Freeze
Plumage
Retro-Speck
Satin Taupe
Say Yeah
Shroom
Silver Ring
Sketch
Sushi Flower
Sweet Lust
Swimming 
Tilt
Trax
Vanilla (2)
Velvet Moss
Vex
White Frost

Shade Stick:
Fresh Cement
Lucky Jade
Pink Couture
Royal Hue

Lipstick and Lip Gloss:
Beaute Lipglass
Dreamy Lipglass
Flusterose Lusterglass
Glosspitality Lipgelle
Jubilee
Lip Conditioner
Pink Packed

Brushes:
129
190
205
207
212
217
219
224
228
239
252

Pigment:
Coco
Copper Sparkle
Dark Soul
Deep Blue Green
Deep Purple
Emerald Green 
Fairylite
Frost
Green Brown
Green olive
Kelly Green
Kitchmas
Melon
Naked
Pink Bronze
Provence
Rich Purple
Tan
Vanilla
White Gold

Fluidline:
Macroviolet

Pro Longwear Lipcolour:
Rose Runner
Unchanging

Powder:
N4 Studio Fix

Paint:
Bare Canvas

Foundation:
NC 30
Biotherm 617 Matte Souffle

Concealer:
C25 Studio Fix

Highlighter:
Biotherm 30
Biotherm 40

I am happy with this so far...I have green eyes...any suggestions on things to enhance them...obviously that I dont already have...I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 30, 2005)

Excellent collection!  Freshwater is such a pretty eyeshadow!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow that's a lot for only one year!! Good work!
Imagine how much you'll have by the end of 2 years!! Whoa!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

wow cery nice collection


----------

